# New Tiguan SEL R-Line in Silk Blue



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey Guys, Been away from the car scene for a while - different life priorities. Have previously had 2 Audi B5 S4s (one was full StaSiS Stage 3), B7 A4, B7 Passat, a 2014 Touareg and now a new 2018 Tiquan SEL R-Line. Don't care as much about the go fast now, my life is more about hauling bicycles and kids around. Right now the only mods I plan to do are aesthetic. Going to lower with some H&R Springs since there don't seem to be any great coilover setups for the Tig, have the calipers powdercoated in Porsche ceramic yellow, LaminX the fogs to yellow and eventually get some HID lights in this thing. 








Here is my inspiration for the Tiguan as far as color scheme


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

The pictures you posted aren’t showing up, can you repost them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

